# Anyone mill frozen logs



## wdchuck (Jan 17, 2007)

The deep freeze is here, and wanted to know if there's any thing to plan for when milling a frozen log.


----------



## Andy Harden (Jan 17, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> The deep freeze is here, and wanted to know if there's any thing to plan for when milling a frozen log.



Yep, I just change the set in the band blade from 23 thousands to about 15 thousands. If I have to slab a log to get it to fit on the mill I just use a Baileys rip chain set to 10 degrees. Works for me.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 17, 2007)

Let em' rip. May need to tune the saw.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 17, 2007)

Oops, my fault, should have stated, using a csm.

Going out now that everything finally showed up, put the saw together, get the b/c on and see how it runs. May have to wait till saturday to rip a log of size.


----------



## t_andersen (Jan 17, 2007)

I have often asked myself the same question and even asked it at a forum without getting a clear answer. Last year I milled several logs without problems when it had been freezing for a while.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks guys.

The saw has new issues right now, still in pieces. At this rate I won't be milling until spring.


----------



## olyman (Jan 17, 2007)

maybe frozen wood wont bother--but when we tried to cut ice on the river--dulled a chain real fast!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 17, 2007)

t_andersen said:


> I have often asked myself the same question and even asked it at a forum without getting a clear answer. Last year I milled several logs without problems when it had been freezing for a while.



I mill in the winter quite often. I think others also do. It's easier to drag logs around when the ground is frozen. The wood is harder but it isn't any different to cut. Milling after a fresh snow is really nice. I've also milled in a blizzard where I needed goggles to see and keep the snow out of my eyes. There's pics of it on here somewhere. There is also a thread on this site going into it a little more scientifically but trust it is the way to go if your not afraid of the cold.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 17, 2007)

There's pics on this thread of slabbing in the winter. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=33496

Dosen't dull the chains. Might take a little longer to get through the frozen log but I never even thought of about it until I read a thread on here about it. Then I was like oh ya that wood must have been frozen when I was cutting it.
Before I found this site and was using google to find milling stories I found numerous personal sites with guys who milled specificly in the winter. I am also of that camp. I don't work much in the winter and I love winter camping. It's so peaceful and quite, no bugs or sweat. Big fires, no one around. I've been cutting frozen wood in my shop all day today. I don't have heat yet and it's like 10 outside or something.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 17, 2007)

Had to get some hot chocolate to finish reading yer post. Yeah, once the blood gets going, working in the cold is pretty easy, just don't use a metal coffee cup. 

Once everything is up and running, there'll be some pics.

Thanks.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 17, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> Had to get some hot chocolate to finish reading yer post. Yeah, once the blood gets going, working in the cold is pretty easy, just don't use a metal coffee cup.
> 
> Thanks.



 Actually I cut it short. Somebodies got to come on here and remember which thread that sicence stuff is on.
So go get some more hot chocolate:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Forest Steward (Jan 17, 2007)

Winter is especially a good time to mill pine. No pitch build up on your blades (or hands). I like working in the winter better overall. Whether it's in the woods, firewood, milling, whatever. No bugs, bees, etc and easier to stay cool (especially when the thermometer reads single digits).

As for the scientific stuff: frozen water in log = harder wood. That's really about all I got on that end.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 17, 2007)

Adrpk said:


> Actually I cut it short. Somebodies got to come on here and remember which thread that sicence stuff is on.
> So go get some more hot chocolate:hmm3grin2orange:



Earl Grey for reading science stuff, it's my study beverage.


----------



## amdburner (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been milling frozen pine logs here in VT without a problem. Of coarse at the moment it is below zero so I have stayed close to the woodstove to stay warm. Needless to say I am not out in my garage playing with my chainsaws as I would like to be.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 18, 2007)

That's it, too many chilly woodworkers, I'm brewing up a cauldron of coffee, with Irish cream, and Irish whiskey. Okay, two cauldrons, coffee, rum, and Kahlua w/ whipped cream. 

Now there's a   in the belly. 

May have to run the 460 in some wood, after the new tip comes for the 24"er, just to make some dust. It's been a week already, too quiet.


----------



## iacornfed (Jan 18, 2007)

*winter wood*

I cut most of my lumber when it is frozen! I don't over heat that way!


----------



## Rancher (Jan 18, 2007)

*frozen wood*

I recently made some lumber from pine logs with my chain saw mill at around 5 below zero, Following some 30 below weather. I assume the logs were frozen but I didn't notice any difference in cutting performance from milling during the summer.


----------



## gene1605 (Jan 18, 2007)

*frozen wood bandsaw mills*

On some frozen hardwood's the band will only chatter wont cut , back off 2 degres hook angle


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2007)

somre of you sound like your attacking--i only stated to cut ice dulled chain--didnt know if the frozen WATER in the wood would cause same thing--sheeesh


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 18, 2007)

By the sounds of it, there is little difference. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Andy Harden (Jan 18, 2007)

gene1605 said:


> On some frozen hardwood's the band will only chatter wont cut , back off 2 degres hook angle



Yep, back off from the standard 10 to 8 degrees. Also reduce the set if the wood really frozen. 

Some of the temp you guys are milling in makes me want to throw another log on the fire.


----------

